# Same Riddle, Different Generations...



## MA-Caver (Sep 13, 2010)

This is a neat little video about an age old riddle and the surprising answers compared to the generation that watched Archie Bunker/All In The Family to today...
The Riddle: 


> A father and son were out for a drive, they got in to a terrible accident. Unfortunately the father was killed but the boy survived with injuries and was rushed to the hospital. When the surgeon approached, they looked at the boy and said: "I cannot operate on this boy, he's my son."
> How is that possible?


The video is below.
http://news.yahoo.com/video/us-15749625/different-generations-same-riddle-21861323

Honestly now what was your answer before hearing the actual answer? 

I liked how the upcoming generation of adults will be viewing gender roles and how far equality has come. It says a lot!


----------



## Mark Jordan (Sep 14, 2010)

I didn't look at the answer.  My answer was:  The surgeon is the mother.


----------



## CoryKS (Sep 14, 2010)

Seriously?  I heard this one when I was like five.  Didn't even know it was supposed to be a riddle.


Here's another you may like:
A cowboy rides into town on Friday.  He stays three days.  He leaves on Friday.  How did he do it?


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 14, 2010)

Mark Jordan said:


> I didn't look at the answer.  My answer was:  The surgeon is the mother.



_"A father and son were out for a drive."_  The riddle does not say that the boy was the son of the father, although he was certainly the son of someone.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 14, 2010)

CoryKS said:


> Here's another you may like:
> A cowboy rides into town on Friday.  He stays three days.  He leaves on Friday.  How did he do it?



Friday was the name of his horse.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 14, 2010)

Here's a riddle that will never work again, due to modern times:

Q: What is it that a man does not have, and will never have, but he can give it to a woman?

A: A husband.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 14, 2010)

Here's one that no one will get; modern times ruined this one generations ago:



> Come read me this riddle without any bother,
> Five legs on one side and three on the other,
> Two eyes in my forehead, and four on my back,
> One tongue that is silent and two that can clack.



What am I?


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 14, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Here's one that no one will get; modern times ruined this one generations ago:
> 
> 
> 
> What am I?


Either an octopus or a politician.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 14, 2010)

MA-Caver said:


> Either an octopus or a politician.



Nope!  Care to try again?


----------



## CoryKS (Sep 14, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Nope! Care to try again?


 
Took some google-fu, but I know the answer.  I won't post it.


----------

